# This might be useful for those of us designing things



## MikeWi (Sep 4, 2019)

I found this on Reddit: http://infocenter.3dsystems.com/bestpractices/print/book/export/html/951

_Moderator Edit: link is no longer active, but found a capture of the page on The Wayback Machine:_






						Material Usage, Build Speed, and Part Cost Optimization
					






					web.archive.org


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 10, 2019)

Mike, thanks for posting this. Making this post sticky. If you are o.k. with hijacking your thread, let's us this as the bucket to dump links to 3D printing tips and tricks.


----------



## MikeWi (Sep 11, 2019)

You might not want to get me started on that...


----------



## kdtop (Feb 4, 2021)

That was a great link.  I think some of it was specific to 3D Systems MultiJet, e.g. when they talk about "lanes."  Still, basic principles were sound.

KT


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 16, 2022)

URL doesn't seem to be active any longer.  It isn't responding...  At least not today.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> URL doesn't seem to be active any longer.  It isn't responding...  At least not today.


I updated the  original post to link to the archived page. See post #1.


----------

